# Sound that pigeon is making



## Rocky the Pigeon (Jun 9, 2013)

I'm trying to find out what a sound my pigeon is making might mean. I've been googling it and found a youtube video that someone filmed of a wild pigeon and the sound is identical. It's a sad kind of sound but maybe it's just a normal sound they make? He makes quite a few different sounds but he always makes this one when I cover his cage at night and turn the lights out at bedtime. 

Do they make this sound when they have a mate with them or is it a sound you only hear when they are alone, perhaps looking for a mate? The link to the video that I found that someone else took of a wild pigeon is below making the same sound. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5HtqEaUbhlE


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Sounds as though he is calling for his mate. He is probably lonely.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

I agree with Jay3...... Is he a single bird?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Msfreebird said:


> I agree with Jay3...... Is he a single bird?


Yes he is Waynette, and he just wants a mate. And he has been passed around a lot too. And I believe he is just lonely. Poor little guy.


----------



## Rocky the Pigeon (Jun 9, 2013)

Msfreebird said:


> I agree with Jay3...... Is he a single bird?


Yes, he is a single bird. I've posted his story in this section titled 'unhappy pigeon'. I've been trying to find a good home for him but haven't been able to so far. In the meantime, I'm trying to provide him with what he needs to make him comfortable. Every week gets a bit better as we learn what his needs are and add them to his environment but he does seem lonely. His previous companions at a foster home were chickens and ducks and he was much happier there. We were going to get two hens for him (he used to sit on the nest with one named Betty and tuck straw around her and guard the eggs) but someone on here advised that it was dangerous so we didn't pursue that.

If he ends up staying with us, we will likely find him a mate. Was looking online last night on various places like petfinder and SPCA and pet section of Craigslist (for adoption) and other sites for an adoptable female but the closest one seems to be in WA. We are in B.C.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Awe, he is just a lonely bird longing and calling for a mate.*


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

It would be nice if you could keep him. You have been very open to learning about their needs, and making him happy. It was me who warned you about keeping him in with chickens. Getting him a little mate would make him a happy bird. Then he would have it all.


----------



## Rocky the Pigeon (Jun 9, 2013)

The SPCA told the previous owners of Rocky that he is a Fancy pigeon. Does his mate also need to be a Fancy pigeon or can it be any kind? 

Last night I decided to sit with Rocky for awhile before tucking him in and I took a piece of straw from a hay bale we bought for his nests and I pushed it through the fencing of his cage and rubbed his belly with it and he seemed to enjoy it. It's the first time he hasn't tried to attack me in ages. Afterwards when I went to cover his cage and turn out the lights, he didn't make that sad calling sound so spending time with him made a difference. 

I just cleaned his cage and gave him some fresh bath water and sat with him again for a bit and he was doing quite a bit of head bobbing, kind of like the way Japanese people do when meeting. His body stayed very still but his head was bobbing up and down and he was very quiet. He seemed content to have me nearby.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

He may be starting to view you as a mate, where he is so lonely and really wants one. 
No, it doesn't have to be a fancy pigeon. Just a female.


----------



## Rocky the Pigeon (Jun 9, 2013)

Jay3 said:


> He may be starting to view you as a mate, where he is so lonely and really wants one.
> No, it doesn't have to be a fancy pigeon. Just a female.


Oh gosh, that's probably not good. A feathered mate would be much more suitable! 

I'm continuing to look online. Do you know of any pigeon rescue contacts in B.C.? I could create a thread asking that question.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Don't know of any, but I'm sure there must be some. People there do keep pigeons.


----------

